# Where to exchange old USD notes?



## RafalDXB (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi there 

Does anybody know where I can exchange old USD bank notes?
I've tried few exchange places, NBAD bank and carrefour and they're all saying that they do not accept the old ones 

cheers!


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

When I first arrived here I failed to exchange my dollars at the airport but luckily the hotel I was staying in exchanged them at their front desk.....You could try that....I was staying at the One to One Hotel in AD


----------



## RafalDXB (Jul 21, 2010)

Thx Vetteguy! but I don't want to go to AD just to change 200 USD 

Does anybody has other idea, where I can exchange 100$ notes made before 1988?? any bank in Dubai that will accept it?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

You might be in a bit of a pickle. Before leaving Dubai I tried to exchange a $100 note and a guy at a place in JBR wouldn't accept it. He held it up to the light and felt the paper and then handed it back to me, and I laughed saying you could see the microfiber threads in it as well as the water marks. Luckily I had a couple of newer $50s and he accepted those. Take Vette's advice and try any hotel in the area.


----------

